# Un prog comme access

## Mala Zaba

Je suis à la recherche d'un programme semblable Access.  Il a StarOffice, mais il est payant.  OpenOffice ne semble pas d'avoir de base de donné. Ce que je veut, a fin de compte c'est une interface graphique (formulaire, états) pour des bases de données sur MySQL.

----------

## meyerm

Il y a beaucoup des interfaces pour mysql. Mais ce n'est pas qu'est-ce que tu veut - ils sont pour configurer etc.

Moi, je ne connais pas un programme comme access pour maintenant. Mais OpenOffice est la base de StarOffice (StarOffice est une OpenOffice avec un nom change et quel-que goodies en plus  :Wink:  ).

----------

## crevette

Y a un logiciel qui s'appelle gnome-db http://www.gnome-db.org/ qui devrait plus se eituer comme access, un logiciel permettant d'accéder a plusieurs types de Bases mais surtout les bases SQL (donc bien mieux qu'access)

----------

## Mala Zaba

c'est parfait ca!

----------

## jesusisarastaman

Salut, une recherche avec mon ami Google sur "OpenOffice Access" et :

http://www.unixodbc.org/doc/OOoMySQL.pdf

J'ai lu aussi :

Je trouve pgaccess plustôt bien, pour des petites bases :

http://ns.flex.ro/pgaccess/

Voilaaaa

@+

----------

## jesusisarastaman

On me dit dans mon oreillette que j'ai oublié de parler de :

http://dba.openoffice.org

C'est fait.

----------

## Jean-Francois

C'est tres proche d'access, et ca fait partie des extensions tcl/tk je crois.

----------

## Jyp_g

SGLGUI -> http://www.sqlgui.de/

----------

